# H'Blad, in an emotional interview, is "willing to love [prosumers] again"



## ahsanford (Apr 8, 2016)

A car wreck you can't look away from... or is a turn for the better?
http://photorumors.com/2016/04/08/hasselblad-to-enter-prosumer-market/

Are more titanic disasters like the Lunar and Solar coming? Or are they going to try to offer a sexy 'compact' medium format mirrorless setup?

- A


----------



## JClark (Apr 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> A car wreck you can't look away from... or is a turn for the better?
> http://photorumors.com/2016/04/08/hasselblad-to-enter-prosumer-market/
> 
> Are more titanic disasters like the Lunar and Solar coming? Or are they going to try to offer a sexy 'compact' medium format mirrorless setup?
> ...



Their H6D 100mp MF package that they just announced - at a price that undercuts Phase One's semi-equivalent offering by about 30% - seems to indicate that they are serious. 

If the current ownership group has distanced themselves from the Lunar mess, I'd say things are looking pretty decent for the first time in awhile.


----------



## johnhenry (Apr 18, 2016)

Totally ridiculous.

They dumped former 'Blad owners AT THE CURB when they went to digital. 

With no options like reusing expensive optics, it was the same debacle that Contax had when it went digital:

Totally new lens mount with the old optical design.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 18, 2016)

johnhenry said:


> Totally ridiculous.
> 
> They dumped former 'Blad owners AT THE CURB when they went to digital.
> 
> ...



The CF adapter works great, just have to cock the shutter. Was using the 30mm fish and the 250mm 2 weeks ago.


----------



## moreorless (Apr 19, 2016)

Wonder if the larger CMOS will get a V series back the way the 50 MP one did? it would seem like a better fit.


----------

